# Do you use a saddle bag or carry your spares in jersey pocket?



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

There's a lot of discussions and threads about what you carry etc but I'm just curious how many of you out there go naked or carry your spares in your jersey pocket.

I might get a fedex tyvek envelope and put my tube/CO2/patch repair/1 lever in that bag roll it up tight and put it in my middle jersey pocket.

Just dont feel that what I have in my saddle bag is worth carrying a saddle bag


----------



## kookieCANADA (Jan 20, 2011)

Everything in saddle bag:

1 tube
2 levers
2 CO2 (1 is inside pump)
1 CO2 pump

Jersey pockets carry food (protein bars)

Also wear a waist pack which contains a wallet, multi-tool, cell & keys.


----------



## Lelandjt (Sep 11, 2008)

Just get a really small bag that only fits:
a tightly rolled tube
a CO2 canister
the inflater head
a single tire lever (if you can get the tire off and on with just one)
a $20 bill


----------



## Rhymenocerus (Jul 17, 2010)

Saddle, I hate having anything but food and cell phone in the jersey.

Im one of those crazies with a pump on the downtube also, yeah, it looks stupid, but it sure is nice in a bind.


----------



## GaRandonee (Dec 21, 2010)

1 Tube, 2 Levers, Cell Phone, ID, $20 in saddle bag
Food in jersey pocket. 
Pump is cage mounted.


----------



## BlueWheels (Oct 17, 2008)

I use a camelback rogue. It's small enough to be barely noticeable, holds a tube, CO2, multi-tool, phone and wallet and can hold a bladder for when I go for longer rides. The jersey pockets are for quick access food only.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Bike stuff and phone in a saddle bag. Mini pump on the frame. Jersey pockets get food, arm/knee warmers, skull cap, thin windbreaker/vest, map, misc odds and ends, or preferably nothing... as conditions warrant.

On the mtb, or on longer cross country rides where I need to carry more stuff, I use a Camelbak.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Good to know you have everything in the saddle bag without thinking about it - it's there.

If you have to load your jersey everytime, you are probably going to forget something at some point in time.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Very small bag*

I've been using a very small Continental bag, single velcro strap which holds a road tube and two tire levers. When riding tubs, I have a small nylon coin bag that the federal reserve uses to distribute coins. Big enough to hold a folded tub and then attached to the saddle rails with a toe strap.


----------



## "rod" (Aug 10, 2009)

I use my jersey pockets. I have a tube, 2 levers, pump, and i have cash on me. I still have plenty of room in my pockets for food or gel if needed. I did a 50 mile ride with only food last week. A friend had one tube and 2 co2 cartridges. It works great.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

i think part of it is me being vain and not wanting to clutter the bike with a saddle bag, i currently run a pretty small specialized bag but i'll try the FedEx pouch for now to see how it is.

I usually have my ID/Ins Car/Money on a money clip in the left pocket along w/ my phone (in a ziploc since electronics dont like moisture), the fedex (parts pouch) in the center, right pocket gets the food/gel/bar. 

We'll see how this goes.


----------



## Steeeve430 (Apr 20, 2007)

Saddle bag ftw. 
-Tube
-Latex gloves
-Park multi-tool
-Money
-Air pump and a spare co2 cartridge
-Tampons and Midol...wait what? Thats a good idea actually, I should carry Advil. 
-Slime patches
-Levers
-2 Bandaids
-3 Zipties
-An expired license


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

*Jersey pockets are great.*

I too am vain about strapping a little bag under my seat. Used to do that, but once the spare tube had a hole in it when I tried to change a flat. It had jiggled around so long, one tire lever cut a hole in the tube.

So now I carry tube and levers wrapped in a sandwich bag and power bar or banana in middle jersey pocket, wallet in left pocket, and phone and keys in right pocket. Never notice it, like I did the saddle bag swishing side to side when whacking up hills, etc.

Anyway, all the serious roadies carried their stuff in jersey pockets back in the day. It was cool. But I better shut up now. 

Yeah, and frame fit pump! Clips right under the top tube, matches the line of the top tube. Bike looks naked without it.


----------



## ronbo613 (Jan 19, 2009)

Saddle bag with spare tube, two tire levers, spare patches, pump and multi tool. Jersey pockets for rain shell, arm warmers, camera, cell phone and food.
Lots of long rides in the boonies for me. Gotta be self contained.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

Saddle Bag
Tools
Tube
2xCO2 w/Inflator
Quick Patch
Valve Extender

Jersey Pockets
Food
Wet Nap Towelette
Cell Phone
ID
Medcal Card
Cell Phone
Nuun Tablet
Beretta Jetfire 950


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

i guess on a long ride 50+ miles or out in the "boonies" then i would agree that being self contained is key. I guess for me I'd have to travel pretty far to get out in the boonies so I take that for granted and there's quite a lot of riders out and about on the local jaunts


----------



## greywell7 (Jul 12, 2010)

saddle bag

2 - tubes
3 - co2 w/ inflater head
1 - tire lever
1 - chain tool w/ extra link
1 - mini multi tool
1 - ID card

food, phone, and misc. warmers/ hat/ jacket go in the jersey pockets. 
I carry two tubes and 3 co2 because worst case scenarios do happen and i figure it is better to be over prepared with an extra couple ounces in the bag than to be stuck out in the "boonies" without the supplies for a multi-flat day. Oh, and the third co2 is because i just might be that clumsy as to screw up a co2 fill on the side of the road


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Fredrico said:


> Used to do that, but once the spare tube had a hole in it when I tried to change a flat. It had jiggled around so long, one tire lever cut a hole in the tube.


I wrap the spare tube tightly in plastic wrap to keep them safe from abrasion and nice and compact. A small piece of tape will keep it from unraveling. I also sprinkle talc on them before wrapping cuz IMO the lubricity makes it easier to change.


----------



## squareslinky (Aug 13, 2009)

I have a neoprene bag with a tube, 2 levers, 2 co2's, couple of hand wipes, and some cash. It goes in the back shirt pocket, where I dont even feel it being there. Food and phone go in the other pockets.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

I actually have a small, seatpost mounted rack with a little bag that I store stuff in. I'm sure a lot of you would think that it looks ridiculous but I like being able to ride with a pump, tube, extra layer (if necessary), wallet, and food without having to stuff it all into my jersey pockets. I don't know about you guys, but when I ride for 4 or more hours I have to eat some food while I'm out. I'm comfortable, completely self-supported, and enjoy being able to eat a real lunch while I'm out. 

A lot of people go for the minimalist look on their bikes so that they can look like the pros do but one has to remember that when they are out riding for that long, they eat a lot of food and have someone following them in a car with all of the stuff they need to provide for them. There are a few pros that live around here that I encounter riding and if y'all didn't know that they're pros some serious fred-o-meters would be going off with the saddlebags and frame pumps and such that they carry. The decisions made by a lot of "serious" cyclists aren't necessarily the same as the decisions made by guys who aren't insecure with their image.


----------



## Jerry-rigged (Jul 24, 2009)

Saddle bag for me-
Tube,
tire leavers
Multi-tool
money
small adjustable wrench
2 spare CO2
Plus bottle mounted CO2/pump

And for rides 40+ miles, Camelbak with extra food.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

thechriswebb said:


> I actually have a small, seatpost mounted rack with a little bag that I store stuff in. I'm sure a lot of you would think that it looks ridiculous but I like being able to ride with a pump, tube, extra layer (if necessary), wallet, and food without having to stuff it all into my jersey pockets. I don't know about you guys, but when I ride for 4 or more hours I have to eat some food while I'm out. I'm comfortable, completely self-supported, and enjoy being able to eat a real lunch while I'm out.
> 
> A lot of people go for the minimalist look on their bikes so that they can look like the pros do but one has to remember that when they are out riding for that long, they eat a lot of food and have someone following them in a car with all of the stuff they need to provide for them. There are a few pros that live around here that I encounter riding and if y'all didn't know that they're pros some serious fred-o-meters would be going off with the saddlebags and frame pumps and such that they carry. The decisions made by a lot of "serious" cyclists aren't necessarily the same as the decisions made by guys who aren't insecure with their image.


It's okay. You don't need to justify anything. The irony of taking the effort to support your decision while calling others insecure is classis though.


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

I carry most all my gear in my pockets now, esp when riding with the race team/club. However, if I plan on doing a century or longer than normal ride (such as 60+ miles) then I like to have added storage for more gear.


----------



## utlucky (Dec 14, 2008)

Jersey pockets for me, the last saddle $30 saddle bag I tried wore a hole in $150 pair of bibs Of course panniers on the commuter rig.


----------



## AlexCad5 (Jan 2, 2005)

My latest bike and saddle combo don't seem to have room for a saddle bag. I occasionally forget to put the tools and tube in the jersey, and so far I've been lucky. I'm trying to come up with a solution, without resorting to the bento box.


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

I must be the odd man out. I pack two tubes, One in my jersey pocket and one in my seat bag. I also pack a patch kit, tire boots, co2 and a mini. Flats are a big problem here. Especially with the goat head thorns, Which should be bad this year because of all the rain.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Minimalist seat pack with 2 tubes, mini-tool, and tire levers. Similar pack on my fixed but with a stubby 15mm combo wrench.

Left jersey pocket, cell phone and bandana. Middle, wallet and C02. Right, keys and Gu packets.

I have a mini frame pump for the plastic wonder bike, and a chrome frame-fit Silca for the fixie and my other vintage rides.

And yes, on one ride on my fixed, I flatted the front and the back tire simultaneously!

For the commute, everything goes in a messenger bag.


----------



## jr59 (Mar 30, 2011)

I use a bottle shaped bag from Trek. It's the only thing trek I own.

I carry it in one of my three water bottle holders. I never did like a bag under my seat. 
I have carried the trek bag in my pocket, on very long rides, but not very often.


----------



## The slowpoke (Jul 15, 2009)

Saddle Bag
2 very tightly rolled tubes
two levers
2 Co2 w/ inflater head

Jersey Pockets
Food
Cell Phone
ID
Medical Card


----------



## climbinthebigring (Mar 13, 2011)

I put everything in my jersey. Saddle bags bounce around to much. I carry 1 tube, some patches, tire lever, co2 inflator and 1 extra cartridge, and a small multi tool plus food and cell phone. If anything happens I am never more than 50 miles from my house and I have a big family so someone is can always come pick me up if need be.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

I use this one to carry tube, 2x CO2 cart and multi tool. The rest goes in Jersey pockets. it is out of the way and does not bother me in any way and it blocks a lot of wheel spray in the rain!


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

looigi said:


> I wrap the spare tube tightly in plastic wrap to keep them safe from abrasion and nice and compact. A small piece of tape will keep it from unraveling. I also sprinkle talc on them before wrapping cuz IMO the lubricity makes it easier to change.


Talc is under appreciated! I do the same thing with my tubes before putting them neatly wrapped in a sandwich bag rubber banded to the levers, now careful to point the ends away from the tube.

Somebody wrote, I can't remember where, that talc not only enables easier tube installations, but also has an effect on rolling resistance! He said talc enables the tube to seat evenly and "squish" as the tire rolls around. If the tube "catches" against the tire, the tire doesn't "flatten" as easily and there's a slight increase in rolling resistance.


----------



## Oldguybikingnewb (Jan 25, 2011)

Saddle bag all the way, Co2 pump, spare tube, some GU and a tool. Rest is on my back.


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

Saddle bag. I don't like all that stuff riding loose in my jersey pockets. I got enough stuff back there as it is with food and a cell phone. It would bother me too much. Bag holds CO2 (mini head and 3 carts), tube, mini tool, patch kit, money. No tire levers needed. Learn to do it with your hands.


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

I don't want to land on my CO2 inflator. The pack is less sweaty, too.

I reserve pockets for things that are useful while riding, like food or maps.


----------



## shinewheel (Jan 14, 2011)

Funny you should mention the FedEx tyvek envelope, I cut off the flap with adhesive strip intact and carry that for an emergency tire boot. Self-sticks, shear, tough and cheap.
I carry 2 really small tubes, ultra small minitool, a Fiber Spoke, bandaids and a few spare dollars in a small saddle bag.
Day stuff in the jersey pockets


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

Pockets.
No need for a saddle bag.

Phone, credit card and some cash in a zip lock bag, tube, CO2 inflator, 2 tyre levers, small multi tool.
On longer rides I will add a 2nd tube.
I can also cram a wind vest in there too if need be.

Some of you guys carry a lot of stuff.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

I put all the stuff I use only once in a great while like tubes in my jersey pockets and all the stuff I need while riding like gels and armwarmers in my saddle bag. WTF


----------



## dougydee (Feb 15, 2005)

Saddle bag has:
spare tube
tyre levers
patches
multi tool
$20
phone
rubber glove x 2

Jersey pocket:
mini pump
food


----------



## Crampandgoslow (Dec 27, 2005)

Same as boneman with the Conti bag as it's the smallest one I can find. 'Used to throw everything in the back pockets, but it's pretty nice when you empty just a few items to somewhere else. More room for other junk that you find on your rides, like gloves, tools, money...


----------



## twinkles (Apr 23, 2007)

1 tube
1 tire lever
1 glueless patch
1 wet nap, the kind you get from a rib joint
cash
I keep the above in a wierd ziplock baggie that is about 4" x 4" in my middle pocket. I also carry a phone in my middle pocket.

1 spoke wrench in my left pocket.

1 5 mm allen wrench in my right pocket. It fits most bolts that can go south on my bike.

Total weight with phone is 225 grams and 140 grams without. A buddy and I were working on a friends bike today and we weighed his saddle bag. It came in at a wopping 750 grams, which is like dragging an extra front wheel or crankset around with you. That's weight is for only 1 tube and no phone. 

I remember reading an arcticle by Tom Kellog of merlin and spectrum bikes, in which he was discussing compact vs tradional geometry. He felt like the compact was easier to throw around beneath you while sprinting and standing climbing, because it had less weight up high. I also hate flatting and finding out that the tube in my saddle bag has had a hole worn in it.


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

shinewheel said:


> a Fiber Spoke,


A what??


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

FTR said:


> A what??


http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=2282
Universal field spoke repair.

Google??


----------



## shinewheel (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks, I guess I should have written Fiber "FIX" Spoke. I ride some minimal spoked wheels where if one breaks it might be a long walk home. I haven't used the Fiber Fix yet but it is some peace of mind knowing I have it with me.


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

Kontact said:


> http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=2282
> Universal field spoke repair.
> 
> Google??


Mmmmmkay.
As I said earlier, some of you guys carry a LOT of stuff.
Obviously a lot of Boy Scouts here.
I am surprised some of you venture out the front door without a support car and a couple of Mavic guys on their motorbike following.


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

FTR said:


> Mmmmmkay.
> As I said earlier, some of you guys carry a LOT of stuff.
> Obviously a lot of Boy Scouts here.
> I am surprised some of you venture out the front door without a support car and a couple of Mavic guys on their motorbike following.


Of all the stuff people carry, a Fiber Fix makes a lot more sense to me than a chain tool. A 20 spoke wheel is unlikely to be rideable with one broken spoke, and the whole kit is tiny and weighs less than a Park spoke wrench. I'd take one of these before a multitool.


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

Kontact said:


> Of all the stuff people carry, a Fiber Fix makes a lot more sense to me than a chain tool. A 20 spoke wheel is unlikely to be rideable with one broken spoke, and the whole kit is tiny and weighs less than a Park spoke wrench. I'd take one of these before a multitool.


I have a cab charge card for those days.

 

Touch wood I have only ever broken one spoke ever on my road or MTB's once and that was on a wheel that I had purchased 2nd hand so who knows what the previous owner had done to it.
I dont see a lot of point in carting a spoke tool and often question why I bother to cart my multi-tool given I very rarely use it.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

> Bike stuff and phone in a saddle bag. Mini pump on the frame. Jersey pockets get food, arm... warmers, ... or preferably nothing... as conditions warrant.
> 
> On the mtb, or on longer cross country rides where I need to carry more stuff, I use a Camelbak.


As above. I put my big-ass saddle bag on the MTB so I can dispense with the waterpack except for longer MTB rides. A minimalist, clip-on bag is now on the road bike so there's no swaying and less weight. Both bags are Topeaks. I use them to hold a spare tube, multitool, levers, latex gloves (keep the bar tape clean!), patches, keys, phone, some cash. I dislike carrying stuff on my back if I can help it.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

I've gotten stuck too many times commuting and what not that I have a dedicated bag for each of my three bikes. In each bag is:

2 tubes wrapped in freezer bags
2 CO2 cartridges
1 Park patch kit
1 Park tire boot
set of 3 tire levers
mini Park Chain tool
Spoke wrench
3 common hex wrenches
a wet ones towel
$20+spare change (dimes)

Sounds like a lot, but it all fits in a medium sized seat bag. I know I have what I need to fix most breakdowns and don't have to worry about forgetting something. Riding around with a single tube strikes me as optimistic. There's nothing in there I haven't needed at some point in my years of bike riding. I carry the CO2 dispensor, phone, ID, credit card, Insurance card, money and food in my jersey pocket.


----------



## clayton.cole23 (Feb 25, 2011)

Why carry a cell phone if you taking Mech back with you? If you stuck on the side of the road truing your wheel patching you 5th flat, or repairing your BB. Call a buddy, call home, something. Everything fits in the jersey pockets, all 4 seasons. I love the guys who show up for a 4 hr ride but look like they are going solo support for RAAM. to each their own. Shoot, one old guy on our SAT free for all (70-150 riders) showes up like this but still hammers hard.


----------



## T0mi (Mar 2, 2011)

Kontact said:


> Of all the stuff people carry, a Fiber Fix makes a lot more sense to me than a chain tool. A 20 spoke wheel is unlikely to be rideable with one broken spoke, and the whole kit is tiny and weighs less than a Park spoke wrench. I'd take one of these before a multitool.


First time I hear about that device. Quite smart I reckon although this kind of problem is rare enough for me to dismiss it. You can't take a spare frame with your after all. One day my frame broke on a railway crossing and I just stopped a car to lift me to the nearest rail station and I just call a friend or my wife if I can't get home on my own. 

I just pack the necessary stuff to repair flats + a multitool which I only used to help other + id + cell phone and a piece of paper with numbers to call and my blood type. The pump is attached to the frame. I only gets flats 2-3 times a year, anything else is just too rare to justify spares and tools.


----------



## edthehead (Mar 26, 2010)

Rubber banded cell phone and spare tube in left jersey pocket.
Inflator, 4 co2's, 1 lever, $5 (in ones cause the ladies love the singles), and some glueless patches banded together in right jersey pocket.
Food if any goes in middle pocket.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

clayton.cole23 said:


> Why carry a cell phone if you taking Mech back with you?...


Primarily in case of medical emergency due to crashing, getting hit by a vehicle, etc.. Less of an issue riding with a group. More of a concern riding solo.


----------



## clayton.cole23 (Feb 25, 2011)

looigi said:


> Primarily in case of medical emergency due to crashing, getting hit by a vehicle, etc.. Less of an issue riding with a group. More of a concern riding solo.


Well yeah :arf: My point being the need for the bag and all the extra gear. Agree, its smart to carrying your cell on a ride these days (group or solo). But I digress, (don't know if that is right) if you can dial after getting hit, your are a hero in my book.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

I have a small Hello Kitty pouch that fits in my jersey pocket it contains: co2, inner tube, lever, allen wrench. Phone/credit card/drivers license goes into the other and gels/bars go into the third.

Unless I'm doing an occasional really long ride (2nd spare tube in the saddle bag)...I won't ride with one.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

I tried the jersey pocket route but left for rides once or twice without bringing everything a few times. I have a pretty small Cannondale saddle bag on my Supersix.. just big enough for a tube, tool, levers, and co2. If I know I'll be going on a longer ride I can easily swap the saddle bag from my other bike and put more in that one.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Fredrico said:


> I too am vain about strapping a little bag under my seat. Used to do that, but once the spare tube had a hole in it when I tried to change a flat. It had jiggled around so long, one tire lever cut a hole in the tube..


OMG, carry the spare tube in an old sock! Then no holes get chaffed in the tube and you have the sock as a glove for dirty jobs and even emergency TP. Keep the plastic cap on the end of the valve too, to prevent chafe.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

seat bags and frame pumps don't meet my criteria for aesthetics.

so, I carry everything I need in a gallon ziploc bag that gets rolled up and tucked in a jersey pocket. 

a tube or two, tire levers, CO2 rig, extra cartridges, towelette, $20, emerg contact info all fits in it easily.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Mike T. said:


> OMG, carry the spare tube in an old sock! Then no holes get chaffed in the tube and you have the sock as a glove for dirty jobs and even emergency TP. Keep the plastic cap on the end of the valve too, to prevent chafe.


Even better idea.. at least in my opinion because this is what I do..

I test the tube first to make sure it's in good condition.. even when new.

I roll it up tightly but I'm careful of the valve. I then wrap 1 blue mechanics paper towel around the tube and then put it in a ziplock bag. 

Stuff that in your saddle back.

When you change your tube you then have a towel to clean your hands on instead of your clothing.. and the baggie keeps things clean. Never once had a problem with one of my tubes from this.


----------



## the sarge (Jan 10, 2011)

pmf said:


> I've gotten stuck too many times commuting and what not that I have a dedicated bag for each of my three bikes. In each bag is:
> 
> 2 tubes wrapped in freezer bags
> 2 CO2 cartridges
> ...



Very close to what I carry. I found out the hard way one tube is not enough over an hour drive from home. And I'm the type that will stop and help the underprepared minimalist that some of you are.


----------



## Tschai (Jun 19, 2003)

Mini-frame pump. No way I am going out 25 plus miles from home without two spares and a pump of some kind. Stuff happens.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

I've said it before and I'll say it again:

If you can't put it in your pockets, you don't need it.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

> If you can't put it in your pockets, you don't need it.


You carry your bike in your back pocket too?

2 tubes
4 Co2 Carts
Co2 gun
2 tire levers 
scabs
tire boot
multi tool 

...all in a tiny seat bag. 

I don't want that stuff wearing a hole in my jersey, rubbing on my back on a hot day greasing up my clothes, pulling my jersey to the side, make me look like a fat-a$$ with stuff bulging everywhere....
I make the bike carry it, not me.


----------



## kiroskka (Mar 9, 2008)

CO2 as well as any kind of mini pump have too much shortcomings for my liking. A good quality frame pump goes a long way.

I stuff all my other gear in a small pouch and put in my middle pocket.I carry a spare tube, patch kit, tire lever, tire boot, lezyne sv5 tool, maybe a wet nap or two, and some cash. Food gose into the other two.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

kiroskka said:


> CO2 as well as any kind of mini pump have too much shortcomings for my liking. A good quality frame pump goes a long way.


A good mini pump works every bit as well as a good frame pump. It just takes more strokes. Good mini pump: Lezyne Road Drive.




ZoSoSwiM said:


> I roll it up tightly but I'm careful of the valve. I then wrap 1 blue mechanics paper towel around the tube and then put it in a ziplock bag.
> 
> Stuff that in your saddle back.



Bulky. I tightly wrap it in plastic wrap.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

maximum7 said:


> You carry your bike in your back pocket too?
> 
> 2 tubes
> 4 Co2 Carts
> ...


It won't wear a hole in your precious jersey. It won't rub your back. It won't grease up your clothes or pull your jersey to the side. If you're not a fatass, you won't look like one (you'll look exceptionally euro though.) HTFU.

Seat bags are for tools. Both the kind you use and the kind you can be. Boo hoo, you have to put something in your pocket...


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

robdamanii said:


> It won't wear a hole in your precious jersey. It won't rub your back. It won't grease up your clothes or pull your jersey to the side. If you're not a fatass, you won't look like one (you'll look exceptionally euro though.) HTFU.
> 
> Seat bags are for tools. Both the kind you use and the kind you can be. Boo hoo, you have to put something in your pocket...


Regardless, it is a big, sweaty chunk of plastic preventing the jersey to breath over a portion of my lower back. A seat pack is just another pocket, but not one stuck to my skin. Boo hoo, I don't "have to" use my pocket if I don't want to. Sometimes I don't even have a jersey pocket at all.

I really haven't heard an argument against seat bags that wasn't 100% about fashion. Despite Fernando, I'd rather feel good than look good. I really don't understand the amount of energy people put into trying to enforce this strange aesthetic code on others.


Isn't there something more important to worry about on other people's bikes, like matching brake hood color to cable housing? When did cycling become the hangout for the fashion police?


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

> It won't wear a hole in your precious jersey. It won't rub your back. It won't grease up your clothes or pull your jersey to the side. If you're not a fatass, you won't look like one (you'll look exceptionally euro though.) HTFU.
> 
> Seat bags are for tools. Both the kind you use and the kind you can be. Boo hoo, you have to put something in your pocket...


Sorry, WRONG
You look like a vending machine with your bulging pockets of vanity. If you wanna go around looking like the Michelin man or like you're wearing a life preserver under your shirt, go ahead. Us who use seat bags will continue to laugh while having our "tools'" between our legs, where MEN's "tools" are supposed to be.



> I really haven't heard an argument against seat bags that wasn't 100% about fashion.


Exactly, there isn't one REAL reason to not have a seat bag other than this.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

All about style? Here's style...note the leather bag on the bars, and tire around the arms. I'm afraid think about what's in his jersey hanging over the front of his bibs.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

maximum7 said:


> Sorry, WRONG
> You look like a vending machine with your bulging pockets of vanity. If you wanna go around looking like the Michelin man or like you're wearing a life preserver under your shirt, go ahead. Us who use seat bags will continue to laugh while having our "tools'" between our legs, where MEN's "tools" are supposed to be.
> 
> 
> Exactly, there isn't one REAL reason to not have a seat bag other than this.


Your whole "fear of looking fat" belies your insecurity at what a cyclist should look like. Tell all the tour riders that they look like the Michelin Man and get back to me.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Kontact said:


> Isn't there something more important to worry about on other people's bikes, like matching brake hood color to cable housing? When did cycling become the hangout for the fashion police?


Lack of coordination shows lack of detail. Ergo, lack of care or pride in what one does.

I make sure everything matches. That's part of The Rules.


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

robdamanii said:


> Your whole "fear of looking fat" belies your insecurity at what a cyclist should look like. Tell all the tour riders that they look like the Michelin Man and get back to me.


Which Tour rider carries tools in their jersey pockets?

Is the point that we are supposed to look like Tour riders? Is that the fashion you are trying to enforce with the insults?


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

robdamanii said:


> Lack of coordination shows lack of detail. Ergo, lack of care or pride in what one does.
> 
> I make sure everything matches. That's part of The Rules.


Too bad the Rules don't have anything in there about fellowship.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

Wow- seems like very little middle ground here... all jersey pocket or all saddle pack.
I use a very small seat pack and put other stuff in my jersey pockets.

I guess I need to HTFU. :blush2: 
(OTOH, I was able to use my cell phone 2 weeks ago after being hit by a car, so I'm also a hero..).  

My pledge: I will carry 100% of my stuff in my jersey pockets and forego the seat pack _just as soon as I have a team car following me on all my rides_.


----------



## Gunnar75 (Feb 15, 2011)

Jersey pocket: -small park multi tool, spare tube and co2.I like a clean look for me and my bike.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Kontact said:


> Which Tour rider carries tools in their jersey pockets?
> 
> Is the point that we are supposed to look like Tour riders? Is that the fashion you are trying to enforce with the insults?


Yep. Saddle bags are akin to Truck Nutz, and about as tacky.


----------



## calle_betis (Jun 30, 2006)

ZoSoSwiM said:


> I tried the jersey pocket route but left for rides once or twice without bringing everything a few times.


Ditto. Sometimes, with my schedule, my rides are last minute and I tend to forget something. I'll forget either a pump or tire, or patch kit, etc. So my pump is on the bottle cage now and I use a small bag beneath the saddle where I have:
1. one tube
2. patch kid
3. tire boot
4. tire levers
5. $10 bill. 

The tube, levers, boot, and bill are wrapped tightly in a sandwich bag with a rubber band and I put that in my saddle bag. I like the talc idea mentioned earlier in the thread. My cell phone and food, arm warmers, and additional tube, etc go in jersey pockets, as needed. All of this changes depending on the ride and where and how far I'm going.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

> Which Tour rider carries tools in their jersey pockets?


Exaclty, show us what Pro riders on the Tour are riding with their pockets full of tubes and tools and frame pumps.

My insecurity? You're the one name calling and telling people their tools for using a seat bag? Maybe YOU'RE insecure because you're trying to look like a tour rider buy not caring a seat bag.

BTW, DON'T get back to me. Go ahead in keep up with your fashion, I'll keep my style.


----------



## tracerprix (Mar 19, 2011)

Just to add my 2 cents. I just wore a jersey with pockets for the first time today. I have to say it was so much more comfortable than I ever thought. I didn't even know I had the pockets full. I will be only using jersey pockets. Thanks for posting this topic, otherwise I don't think I would have tried it. I love my bike being so clean without the saddle bag. 

P.S. I never even put a saddle bag on it. I filled an old water bottle with my tools before. But I like having 2 bottle of water. My biking buddy has a bag and now he wants to get rid of it because he hates the swaying back and forth while riding.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

one of my riding partners has a seat bag full of stuff than make the most obnoxious jingling, jangling noises thru the whole ride.

freakin' annoying.


----------



## Tahoe Gator (May 28, 2002)

I'm for total minimalism...when I do elect to keep stuff on the bike, I use a small velcro strap, the kind that simply has a hard plastic piece on one end you can loop the other end through to make a circle. I put a tube, lever and CO2 in the smallest ziploc type bag that will hold them -- usually one that something I bought came in...or if none handy a "snack" size or even saran wrap -- whatever fits the tube tight and keeps it from collecting road grime. I squeeze it in between the saddle rails, loop the velcro around it so the velcro strap goes around both rails but such that both side of the strap go below (closer to ground) the ziploc bag. Tighten it up and it squeezes the ziploc up into and between the two rails super tight. Hardly notice it's there at all. Good and tight so it doesn't succumb to bumps and, IMHO, looks a heck of lot better than a saddle bag hanging down, especially those that tend to hang loose. And if you're a weight weenie, it's about the lightest way to do it. And if you don't have the right velcro strap handy, those reversible zip-ties work great too.


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

RRRoubaix said:


> .....My pledge: I will carry 100% of my stuff in my jersey pockets and forego the seat pack _just as soon as I have a team car following me on all my rides_.


Forget the team car. You're self sufficient, relying on your legs, bike, and determination. Remember when riders in the TDF used to carry tubulars draped around their shoulders? They weren't supported by team cars or domestiques who could drop back and load their jersey pockets with filled water bottles for the riders up front. :thumbsup:

Having a wimpy little bag strapped below the seat has been unknown in the professional pelotons from day one. Nobody has ever done this. :nono: Riders who do this are out of touch with the grand tradition of road biking. They should be sitting up on their hybrids pedaling in tennis shoes. This is not road biking.

REAL roadies carry everything in their jersey pockets with one exception: a spare tubular tire, neatly folded and secured with a toe strap under the saddle. That's it. Spare tube, wallet, keys, cell phone, food, its all readily accessible in the jersey. The point is, you don't have to stop, as you wouldn't in a race or you'd be off the back. The essence of roadie coolness is being able to deftly reach behind and pull out a banana, peel it, and take bites, while humming along in the pack. :biggrin5:

As far as those ubiquitous multi tools, leave them home. Loose screws should have been taken care of when you cleaned and lubed the chain before the ride.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

Well today was my first try doing a 45 mile ride without a saddle bag. As mentioned in the first post, i put:
-1 tube
-1 lever
-2 co2
-1 nozzle
-1 patch kit

all tightly wrapped up in a FedEx tyvek pouch and wrapped a couple turns with filament tape (tape can be used for something in a pinch).

Verdict, not bad, i put it in my center pocket and initially it felt heavy as I wasnt used to it but after 10 minutes I didnt even notice it there.

I think i'll keep it like this for now. And as some said, if i was doing a longer ride etc I would definitely pack a saddlebag for the "just-in-case"


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

> now he wants to get rid of it because he hates the swaying back and forth while riding.


A good saddle bag doesn't swing.

Fredrico, much as I'd love to be down with the whole pro-peloton look, for long rides on desert roads it isn't pleasant to have more weight on my back than necessary, and it isn't a good idea to find yourself without a multi-tool when you find yourself having a mechanical issue miles from home.


----------



## Levelheadsteve (Jun 27, 2010)

Camelbak.


----------



## HillBillies (May 16, 2007)

Retro Grouch said:


> Saddle Bag
> Tools
> Tube
> 2xCO2 w/Inflator
> ...



   : 

Do you really carry a handgun????

Where do you live? Mogadishu?


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

HillBillies said:


> :
> 
> Do you really carry a handgun????
> 
> Where do you live? Mogadishu?


OMFG, please do not start another hand gun discussion.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

foofighter said:


> -1 tube
> -1 lever
> -2 co2
> -1 nozzle
> ...


Hey! You might be on to something here! Just add a little velcro strap and you could fasten it somewhere on the bike, perhaps under the back of the saddle, and obviate the need to remember to stick it in your pocket and then have to carry it there! :idea:

And yes! I have carried a gun on a bike...most recently a large caliber revolver going wild pig hunting on my mountain bike. A great way to turn cycling into a red-neck sport!


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Funny this thread pops up again...

Sunday I raced Battenkill with the following in my pockets:
3 honey stinger waffles
Cell Phone
Lip Balm
2 gel flasks
2 rolled tubes
1 20 oz bottle
multi tool
patch kit
2 tire levers
2 threaded 16g CO2s
Lezyne inflator head
1/2 bagel in zip loc baggie.

I didn't even notice the stuff in my pockets. Just confirms that pockets are the correct place for everything.


----------



## cparrish (Jun 21, 2010)

zip lock bags in pockets 1 for tube 1 for tools / phone / ID + pump on its own. When I am done with a ride I store it all in my helmet this way everything is bike independent and I don't forget stuff when I switch bikes.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

robdamanii said:


> Funny this thread pops up again...
> 
> Sunday I raced Battenkill with the following in my pockets:
> 3 honey stinger waffles
> ...


i'd like to see pics of what that looked like you must be good at packing for trips


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

foofighter said:


> i'd like to see pics of what that looked like you must be good at packing for trips


Feed zone handoff, full pockets, same load after jettisoning the bottle in the last miles.

Point being that even with stuffed pockets, you can carry anything you need and not have to use a clunky, ugly saddle bag.

Edit: Pic 2 and 3 switched around...


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

I think half the problem I see is that riders wear jerseys that are far too big (or poorly cut jerseys). The pockets sag down over their bum and bounce around when they are loaded up.
I found that with most club cut jerseys (not a big enough gut to fill them out).
Race cut jerseys are much better for me.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

FTR said:


> I think half the problem I see is that riders wear jerseys that are far too big (or poorly cut jerseys). The pockets sag down over their bum and bounce around when they are loaded up.
> I found that with most club cut jerseys (not a big enough gut to fill them out).
> Race cut jerseys are much better.


There's a lot of truth in that. Too big a jersey will slide down, or try to rotate around your torso. That's no good at all.

But that's a jersey fit problem, not the fault of utilizing the pockets as they were intended.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

thanks for the pics amazing how expandable those pockets are. I'm wearing a Rapha jersey that I think is not too big for me as I've lost almost 30# since i bought the thing but the pockets are roomy but they do have a longer than normal "tail" it seems. I may have to move to a smaller sizing to really be able to do what you do. 

Right now the stuff stowed in the middle will migrate to the left or right depending on what i'm doing so i'm constantly adjusting.


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

robdamanii said:


> But that's a jersey fit problem, not the fault of utilizing the pockets as they were intended.


Agreed but I would think that there would be people out there that would blame it on having stuff in the pockets rather than looking at it closer and seeing that their jersey is simply letting them down.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

foofighter said:


> thanks for the pics amazing how expandable those pockets are. I'm wearing a Rapha jersey that I think is not too big for me as I've lost almost 30# since i bought the thing but the pockets are roomy but they do have a longer than normal "tail" it seems. I may have to move to a smaller sizing to really be able to do what you do.
> 
> Right now the stuff stowed in the middle will migrate to the left or right depending on what i'm doing so i'm constantly adjusting.


It really is amazing what can go in those pockets and how much they expand. Then again, I go about planning how I pack my pockets to maximize the space I've got instead of just throwing things in there willy nilly.

I get the same shifting problem when I wear some of my club cut jerseys. Depends on the company, but occasionally I'll have the shifting going on too. I just balance my load on the side pockets and roll.


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

FTR said:


> I think half the problem I see is that riders wear jerseys that are far too big (or poorly cut jerseys). The pockets sag down over their bum and bounce around when they are loaded up.
> I found that with most club cut jerseys (not a big enough gut to fill them out).
> Race cut jerseys are much better for me.


Direct me to a jersey tailor and I'll consider trying to use the pockets for that much gear, or be able to zip up the neck. But for non-average size people the pockets don't necessarily go in the right place, fit snuggly against the back or are narrow enough to not fall off the sides.

It's a shirt with pockets, not a fanny pack.


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

And if I can race offroad for 24hrs with stuff in my pockets I cannot see how it is an issue for comparatively short road rides.

Bad photo's but you get the idea.


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

Kontact said:


> Direct me to a jersey tailor and I'll consider trying to use the pockets for that much gear, or be able to zip up the neck. But for non-average size people the pockets don't necessarily go in the right place, fit snuggly against the back or are narrow enough to not fall off the sides.
> 
> It's a shirt with pockets, not a fanny pack.


Not needed.
You just need to measure your chest and waist and purchase accordingly.
If the measurements dont marry up with those recommended by the manufacturer then look elsewhere.
I work on slightly too tight is better than slightly too loose.


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

FTR said:


> Not needed.
> You just need to measure your chest and waist and purchase accordingly.
> If the measurements dont marry up with those recommended by the manufacturer then look elsewhere.
> I work on slightly too tight is better than slightly too loose.


I've been buying jerseys for 23 years. It isn't easy to find a jersey for someone with a big shoulders, neck and chest and a small waist who is also short. I have some decent fitting jerseys, but none of them position 3 pockets across my narrow lower back like a billboard.

Anyway, as I said earlier, why sweat on a bunch of junk when you can put the pocket elsewhere? Certainly not to make 2 guys on a forum happy.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Kontact said:


> Anyway, as I said earlier, why sweat on a bunch of junk when you can put the pocket elsewhere? Certainly not to make 2 guys on a forum happy.


Why have a giant swinging weight stuck under your saddle when you're already wearing enough space to carry what you need?

You worry about sweating too much, it seems...


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

robdamanii said:


> Why have a giant swinging weight stuck under your saddle when you're already wearing enough space to carry what you need?
> 
> You worry about sweating too much, it seems...


Because it doesn't swing, and I live in a region with an actual summer?


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Kontact said:


> Because it doesn't swing, and I live in a region with an actual summer?


So those 96 degree rides I did last summer with full pockets isn't actual summer? I'll have to take a memo on that. Oh, and BTW, stuffed pockets didn't bother me then either.

HTFU. Don't be frail. You're going to sweat, stuffed pockets or not. The plain fact is that there is no reason to add another pocket when you have 3 in the back of your jersey. If you can't carry it in those 3 pockets, you don't need it.


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

robdamanii said:


> So those 96 degree rides I did last summer with full pockets isn't actual summer? I'll have to take a memo on that. Oh, and BTW, stuffed pockets didn't bother me then either.
> 
> HTFU. Don't be frail. You're going to sweat, stuffed pockets or not. The plain fact is that there is no reason to add another pocket when you have 3 in the back of your jersey. If you can't carry it in those 3 pockets, you don't need it.


HTFU. From a guy riding an ultralight $6000 bike. 

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Kontact said:


> HTFU. From a guy riding an ultralight $6000 bike.
> 
> Thanks for the advice.


No problem. I aim to enlighten.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

robdamanii said:


> Feed zone handoff, full pockets, same load after jettisoning the bottle in the last miles.
> 
> Point being that even with stuffed pockets, you can carry anything you need and not have to use a clunky, ugly saddle bag.
> 
> Edit: Pic 2 and 3 switched around...


I gotta admit that the bike just doesn't look as clean with a saddle bag, but I'm not that fond of how those bulging jersey pockets look either. Have you considered carrying your pump, tube, etc. in suppository form? Probably plenty of room.


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

*And there's this matter of weight distribution.*



Kontact said:


> HTFU. From a guy riding an ultralight $6000 bike.
> 
> Thanks for the advice.


Hey, look man, why put a soft package of dead weight right up above the rear wheel, on a finely tuned, light weight bike, designed to ride like a dream? You spend time (and sometimes money) getting a perfect fit, and then blow it by hanging a bag under the seat! 

Much better to carry the weight on your back. It'll move with upper body mass, to which the bike is designed to respond. When I gave up my seat bag, that was the reason. I immediately noticed quicker, more precise response and handling.

Water bottles aren't the same problem. They're in the perfect spot for center of gravity fore-aft. Putting weight low enhances stability, doesn't interfere with it.

Something to think about, worthy of a $6000 bike! :biggrin5:


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

looigi said:


> I gotta admit that the bike just doesn't look as clean with a saddle bag, but I'm not that fond of how those bulging jersey pockets look either. Have you considered carrying your pump, tube, etc. in suppository form? Probably plenty of room.


See the following:



> RULE 29:
> Saddle bags have no place on a road bike, and are only acceptable on mountain bikes in extreme cases.


Followed by:



> RULE 30:
> Ditto for frame-mounted pumps. Either Co2 cannisters or mini-pumps should be carried in jersey pockets. The only exception to this rule is to mount a Silca brand frame pump in the rear triangle of the frame, with the rear wheel skewer as the pump mount nob, as demonstrated by members of the 7-Eleven and Ariostea pro cycling teams. As such, a frame pump mounted upside-down and along the left (skewer lever side) seat stay is both old skool and euro and thus acceptable. We restate at this time that said pump may under no circumstances be a Zefal and must be made by Silca. It is acceptable to gaffer-tape a mini-pump to your frame when no C02 cannisters are available and your pockets are full of spare kit and energy gels. However, the rider should expect to be stopped and questioned and may be required to empty pockets to prove there is no room in them for the pump. Said Silca pump must be fitted with a Campagnolo head.


So, no. Suppository style is incorrect as well. 

Always, always, ALWAYS follow the rules as much as possible, and enlightenment will follow.


----------



## Oracle7775 (Sep 16, 2009)

Jersey, but I rarely have more than 1.5 hours for riding, and I'm never more than 15 miles from home. If I were doing a longer ride I'd probably use the saddlebag.

Now, MTB is a *completely* different story!


----------



## mdutcher (May 1, 2005)

I am surprised by the overwhelming response to this poll and the use of saddle bags.

Jersey pocket for me. Carry 2 tubes, 2 CO2, tire lever, and a small hand pump. Fits nice and snug in my middle pocket. Food in left pocket and cell phone and money in right pocket.

I was made fun of with using the saddle bag on my high-end road bike - so I switched to conform. In my area, most serious riders and racers don't use saddle bags and maybe that is due to us being vain and not wanting to make our road bikes look cluttered. Those that I do see using saddle bags are generally the recreational week-end warrior type of rider. Now this is a very bad example, but I doubt that you will ever see a pro rider using a saddle bag in a race/ride. For those of us that watch racing highlights on TV and that love and admire the looks of the pure road bike would be dismayed to see the eye sore of a saddle bag on someones bike.

Would you put a trunk rack on a Porsche to carry your briefcase or luggage or whatever? It would look out of place. That is the same for saddle bags on a nice road bike.

But to each his own.


----------



## gsorvino (Jan 16, 2011)

Saddlebag, I hate to much in a jersey pocket...


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

mdutcher said:


> I was made fun of with using the saddle bag on my high-end road bike - so I switched to conform.


Wimp. You let other riders intimidate you like that? HTFU



> In my area, most serious riders and racers don't use saddle bags and maybe that is due to us being vain ...


Correct. It's purely vanity and wanting to conform to the what's perceived as being fashionable 



> Now this is a very bad example, but I doubt that you will ever see a pro rider using a saddle bag in a race/ride.


Correct again. It is a very bad example. Pros have people standing beside the road to hand them new wheels, food in musette bags, water bottles, domestiques who will trade bikes with them. They don't need to be self sufficient on the road and don't carry what is normally carried in a saddle bag.



> Would you put a trunk rack on a Porsche to carry your briefcase or luggage or whatever?


Certainly not to carry a briefcase, but I put a rack on the back of my BMW 645 to carry bikes.


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

looigi said:


> Correct. It's purely vanity





looigi said:


> but I put a rack on the back of my *BMW 645*



BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAA
Post of the week goes to looigi


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

and looky here, pros out on a ride sans team car support and there's a saddle bag LOL. the rider on the right

http://twitpic.com/4n24d3


----------



## 2velo (Nov 15, 2008)

Some of us don't use saddlebags not because we're vain but because they stuff up our bibs. Not everyone's post/saddle setup works with a seatbag. So, things go in the jersey pockets, it's what they are there for.

I can understand the guys touring or living in rural areas carrying a lot of stuff, they don't have access to help, resources or an out if they need it. If you're not out in the sticks why so much stuff? Some of you sound like you're living in Mongolia with the amount of things you carry.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

2velo said:


> Some of us don't use saddlebags not because we're vain but because they stuff up our bibs.


Come on. It's pretty straightforward to figure out a saddlebag arrangement that won't "stuff up" your bibs. My bibs are stuffed, but with a different kind of bag.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

Wow quite the debate over such a simple subject. I always use a bag. My rear pockets are usually taken with an extra bottle in the middle, a cell phone in one, and food in the other. Living in the sticks I must have an extra tube or two, a multi tool with chain tool, co2 pump and cartridges, and a spare gel and glueless patch kit. I don't want to call for a ride if I double or triple flat (it happens) and I don't always have signal anyway. I prefer to not have all these items in my rear pocket anyway, but really, who cares? Use whatever you want, there is no right or wrong answer here kiddies.


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

*Nah.*



foofighter said:


> and looky here, pros out on a ride sans team car support and there's a saddle bag LOL
> 
> http://twitpic.com/4n24d3


You mean the guy on the right? It's hard to tell because of the shadow, but isn't that the seat post bolt? :biggrin5:


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

*Ok.*



nOOky said:


> Wow quite the debate over such a simple subject. I always use a bag. My rear pockets are usually taken with an extra bottle in the middle, a cell phone in one, and food in the other. Living in the sticks I must have an extra tube or two, a multi tool with chain tool, co2 pump and cartridges, and a spare gel and glueless patch kit. I don't want to call for a ride if I double or triple flat (it happens) and I don't always have signal anyway. I prefer to not have all these items in my rear pocket anyway, but really, who cares? Use whatever you want, there is no right or wrong answer here kiddies.


Saddle bags win by 70%. :shocked: We pretenders to pro style are the distinct minority! :ihih: (Probably always have been, too. :biggrin5


----------



## nyvram (Apr 11, 2002)

i was a saddle guy..but i have 2 road bikes i swap riding on all the time and only *ONE* set of levers, pump, spare tube, c02, etc. after forgetting to 'swap' the contents from one bike to the other and getting stranded i've switched to using my jersey pocket.

i put everything in a ziplock and just always grab the ziplock when i'm out..i have too much to think about already to worry about moving this crap back & forth between bikes.

so when i leave to go on a ride, here's what goes in my pockets:

- cellphone (wirht rubber case around it and hidden credit card)
- ziplock with tools, pump, etc.
- occasionally a bag of nuts or jerky
- occassionally my look clear covers
- occasionally my car chirp chirp thingie (if i drove somewhere to ride..most of the time i go from my house)


----------



## brewce (Sep 27, 2010)

Old school. Everything wrapped in a bag and strapped underneath the seat with a toestrap.:thumbsup:


----------



## 2velo (Nov 15, 2008)

looigi said:


> Come on. It's pretty straightforward to figure out a saddlebag arrangement that won't "stuff up" your bibs. My bibs are stuffed, but with a different kind of bag.


Nope it isn't. I've tried it all. Even the smallest, thinnest most minimal bags still don't work with a zero setback and a low profile saddle for _me_.

As for stuffed bibs just keep it to yourself.


----------



## El Literato Loco (Apr 14, 2010)

brewce said:


> Old school. Everything wrapped in a bag and strapped underneath the seat with a toestrap.:thumbsup:


+1

This includes my spare sew-up.

btw, in that photo above... wth? It's a bright, sunny day with a few flakes of solidified H2O in the air and they're wrapped up like polar explorers? And that guy with the saddlebag... also has his jersey pockets stuffed? What's next? Is he gonna pull into the nearest Starbucks and whip out his laptop?

edit: oh, man. The guy up front on the left is riding in that kind of weather without gloves? Dayum.


----------



## Matador-IV (Aug 2, 2010)

No saddle bag........No butt cream.........No sunglasses.......HTFU.


----------



## Tschai (Jun 19, 2003)

I am a saddle bag person. There are some rides, such as longer solo rides in cooler weather that require the use of a saddle bag. With food, warmth layers and the like I need the jersey room. My saddle bag is small, does not move and results in no bib rubbing. 

Regardless, assuming saddle bags are a no-no per the techno-weenie handbook, the following acts are far worse than riding with a saddle bag. If any of the below apply to you saddle bag haters, I suggest you need to get your techno-weenie behaviors in proper order before complaining about saddle bags. 

1. Riding with glasses that cost less than $100.
2. Looking down at your pedal when clipping in.
3. Riding the drops more than the hoods.
4. Yelling "inside" or "outside" in a criterium.
5. Your bike has water bottle braze-ons on the seat tube.
6. You don't know who Sean Kelly is.
7. You stop to help a fellow rider that needs mechanical aid.
8. You waive to other riders.

Please feel free to add to this list.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

I have to use my jersey pockets since the Velcro on my saddle bag snags on my bibs and ruins the fabric.


----------



## alpharoad (Apr 10, 2011)

On my early mountain bike days i've used sadle bag and then swicthed to camelback.
Now, that i also have a road bike i feel confortable with stuff on jersey pockets. I got a smal digital camera pouch where i cant fit:
- 1 tube
- 2 tire levers
- small park tool chain breaker 
- 1 replacebl dropout
- pacthes, glue, valve converter
- mini pump in jersey pocket plus food, cell phone, ID


----------



## nyvram (Apr 11, 2002)

jersey pocket people - what do you keep your stuff in? i use a ziplock that lasts about a month before holes start getting poked through it from excessive opening/closing and jamming my pump & stuff in and out.

plus the ziplock doesnt breathe very well so i always have a little wet spot on my jersey. is there something lightweight that zips closed so i can just 'grab and go'?


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

for my tools/inner tube/co2 head to the PO or fedex or UPS store and get some tyvek envelopes package nice and tight and roll up and cut excess and discard. works perf for me the rest are in zip locks as cell phones do not like moisture and you'll get the moisture sticker to turn red and you'll be ass'd out when you take your phone in and they say looks like you dropped it in water when you really havent.


----------



## El Literato Loco (Apr 14, 2010)

Tschai said:


> I am a saddle bag person. There are some rides, such as longer solo rides in cooler weather that require the use of a saddle bag. With food, warmth layers and the like I need the jersey room. My saddle bag is small, does not move and results in no bib rubbing.
> 
> Regardless, assuming saddle bags are a no-no per the techno-weenie handbook, the following acts are far worse than riding with a saddle bag. If any of the below apply to you saddle bag haters, I suggest you need to get your techno-weenie behaviors in proper order before complaining about saddle bags.
> 
> 1. Riding with glasses that cost less than $100.


I wear those wrap-around glasses, the kind old people wear, that I got after seeing the eye doctor. They were a gimme, but since the visit was $600.00 bucks, they have to be cooler than my RP Genetyks.


> 2. Looking down at your pedal when clipping in.


I only look down at my pedals to make sure my lace-up leather Dettos are properly tied.


> 3. Riding the drops more than the hoods.


My bars are flipped up 180 degrees, like all the cool kids do. Riding on the hoods is not an option.


> 4. Yelling "inside" or "outside" in a criterium.


I usually only do this while hiding in the bushes along the course. I also like to ring a small bell and scream "prime!"


> 5. Your bike has water bottle braze-ons on the seat tube.


I use stainless hose clamps.


> 6. You don't know who Sean Kelly is.


I'm just glad he finally beat those sex charges.


> 7. You stop to help a fellow rider that needs mechanical aid.


I always stop. Then laugh as I ride away.


> 8. You waive to other riders.


I never waived nothin' to nobody. 


> Please feel free to add to this list.


There already is a List


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

nyvram said:


> jersey pocket people - what do you keep your stuff in? i use a ziplock that lasts about a month before holes start getting poked through it from excessive opening/closing and jamming my pump & stuff in and out.
> 
> plus the ziplock doesnt breathe very well so i always have a little wet spot on my jersey. is there something lightweight that zips closed so i can just 'grab and go'?


Here is a pic to make it easy.
From right to left pockets as shown
Wallet (Jimi), and phone, 2 x e-Load e-Discs in the wallet along with a CC and some cash
CO2 cartridges x 2 and head along with 2 tyre levers held together by a strip of double sided velcro (no it does not catch on the jersey material)
Tube folded tight and held together with a velcro strap

I still have heaps of room for arm warmers and a vest if needed and a 2nd tube for longer rides. 

Seriously some people overthink all of this.


----------



## Tschai (Jun 19, 2003)

El Literato Loco said:


> I wear those wrap-around glasses, the kind old people wear, that I got after seeing the eye doctor. They were a gimme, but since the visit was $600.00 bucks, they have to be cooler than my RP Genetyks.
> 
> I only look down at my pedals to make sure my lace-up leather Dettos are properly tied.
> 
> ...


Good list. I enjoyed #51 the most.


----------



## OwenMeany (Mar 17, 2002)

Am I really the only guy that carries a condom when riding? 

More seriously, I cannot think of anything more unattractive then a saddle bag on an otherwise nice bike, but that is just me. Am I vain? Maybe but not enough to carry latex gloves..


----------



## mrwirey (May 30, 2008)

*"My garage is like a box of chocolates."*









Daily commute(r) for today (40 mile round trip 3x per week): Mad Max, “It goes to 11 (gears that is).” Tubes, tools, and all the other essential bike crapola rides in the Revelate bag under the seat. Road Morph pump, tire inflator, and two Co2 cartridges are affixed to the seat tube. Cell phone goes in the back pack (not pictured) in case all my McGyver skills and bicycle Kung Fu fail me out on the open road and I have to call for road side assistance (Re: wife). Back pack also includes work attire and minimum essential cold weather gear.

Tomorrow’s commute(r): Who knows, “My garage is like a box of chocolates.” I will most likely have a completely different setup.

Very respectfully, Tim


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

OwenMeany said:


> Am I really the only guy that carries a condom when riding?
> 
> More seriously, I cannot think of anything more unattractive then a saddle bag on an otherwise nice bike, but that is just me. Am I vain? Maybe but not enough to carry latex gloves..


Since this whole discussion was 4 & 1/2 years ago, we might never know the answer to your question. Now when it comes to raising the dead (thread) you have some skills.


----------



## mrwirey (May 30, 2008)

I guess I should have checked the date of this thread ... I'm about four years too late.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

mrwirey said:


> ... “My garage is like a box of chocolates.”


Box of chocolates, eh? Like this?


----------



## mrwirey (May 30, 2008)

ibericb said:


> Box of chocolates, eh? Like this?
> 
> 
> That's it exactly! Just like that! And of course I always carry a bottle of the finest Monty Python's Holy (Gr)Ail in my Back Pack as well ... To keep me entertained while waiting for my wife to come rescue me ...
> ...


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

I put stuff in my saddle bag so that I will have room in my jersey for dead threads.


----------



## AndreyT (Dec 1, 2011)

OwenMeany said:


> More seriously, I cannot think of anything more unattractive then a saddle bag on an otherwise nice bike, but that is just me. Am I vain? Maybe but not enough to carry latex gloves..


Er... One obvious thing "more unattractive then a saddle bag on an otherwise nice bike" that immediately comes to mind is a cyclist, who looks like he just pooped a huge load into his jersey's back pockets (yes, on an otherwise nice bike). Although I have to admit that most of the time I find such cyclists hilarious rather than unattractive.

The thickest (and the heaviest) thing that is allowed in the jersey's back pockets is a cell phone. Anything thicker and/or heavier is strictly prohibited. If you need to carry anything else (like spare tube, inflator, etc.) saddle bag is mandatory.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Owen, to paraphrase Carly Simon...

"You're so vain, you probably think this thread is about you..." 

Nothing in a jersey pocket that might need to be surgically removed after a crash. I don't particularly care about the aesthetics of a seat bag. Be safe.


----------



## marathon marke (Nov 14, 2011)

Arundel Dual


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

Neither. I use one of these


----------



## ColaJacket (Apr 13, 2015)

OwenMeany said:


> *Am I really the only guy that carries a condom when riding? *
> 
> More seriously, I cannot think of anything more unattractive then a saddle bag on an otherwise nice bike, but that is just me. Am I vain? Maybe but not enough to carry latex gloves..


At least the only one in 4.5 years.

GH


----------



## BCSaltchucker (Jul 20, 2011)

AndreyT said:


> Er... One obvious thing "more unattractive then a saddle bag on an otherwise nice bike" that immediately comes to mind is a cyclist, who looks like he just pooped a huge load into his jersey's back pockets (yes, on an otherwise nice bike). Although I have to admit that most of the time I find such cyclists hilarious rather than unattractive.
> 
> The thickest (and the heaviest) thing that is allowed in the jersey's back pockets is a cell phone. Anything thicker and/or heavier is strictly prohibited. If you need to carry anything else (like spare tube, inflator, etc.) saddle bag is mandatory.


haha, must have been 5 threads on this very topic SINCE this old thread died

but you sir are wrong on all counts.

pockets all the way. Now they have invented the Sticky Pod. One bag to rule the all and in the backside bind them Sticky Pod - The Utility Pod for Riders

What I am going to go and buy 7 seat bags and 7 copies of every emergency item I need for each of my bikes? I think not.

always hated bending over digging stuff from seat bags, everything spills out and can hardly fit much in there. tedious threading the loops through the seat rails. I might consider using a tiny 'fuel tank' bag though, liek this one: Topeak TRI BAG With Rain Cover Seat Pack Black Silver Medium | eBay


----------



## ColaJacket (Apr 13, 2015)

BCSaltchucker said:


> pockets all the way. Now they have invented the Sticky Pod. One bag to rule the all and in the backside bind them Sticky Pod - The Utility Pod for Riders
> 
> What I am going to go and buy 7 seat bags and 7 copies of every emergency item I need for each of my bikes? I think not.


To me, tools in seat bags is a safety issue. As someone else said, don't put anything in your jersey pockets that would have to be surgically removed. There are stories about cyclists crashing their bikes, they land on their back, and some tool punctures them. Or bruises the spleen, kidney, or a rib. Adding injuries upon what would have already occurred from the crash.

And you don't need 7 different seat bags for 7 different bikes. Seat bags take about 30 seconds to switch from one bike to another. 

If you want to keep your phone, IDs, and money in some type of wallet in your jersey, that is understandable. But multitools, especially, belong in a seat bag. Pumps belong either in a seat bag or attached to the frame of the bike. 

GH


----------



## bellzisu (May 1, 2013)

Not my bike, but I have one of these. Perfect for anything you need. Buy a second mount and you can move it from bike to bike. Nothing gets wet. Nothing in pockets. Perfect.

Unless you're a weight weenie..


----------

